# Egg Foo Young again!



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Had some roast pork loin left over, so I decided to make egg foo young.
cut up cabbage, onion , garlic, celery,scallions, grated some carrot and zucchini,
and the cut up the roast pork.


Fried it all up, in a bit of olive oil and a litte bit of sesame oil -then i transferred it to bowl - 
at that time I added some bean sprouts and chopped scallions (don’t fry 
the scallions and the bean sprouts as you want them crunchy.)

Then scrambled in 5 eggs...fried up the patties into a serving dish.. poured
brown gravy all over then sprinkled some more scallions top

The gravy is 2 cups of chicken broth, some soy sauce, and thickened with corn starch mixed with milk.

The first pic is all the cut up veggies, the second pic is after it was transferred to
the bowl and the third pic is after I added the eggs.
I’ll be back with more pics...


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

This is the finished dish... I served it over a bit of rice
...and some chinese mustard and some cut up scallions.

It was scrumptious, it made 9 patties


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Haven’t made that for years and when I did my meal never looked this good.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

The secret is to use a red placement...Red makes food look better...wine too! :biggrin2:


----------



## Kany (Apr 27, 2020)

This looks delicious, the fish in the last picture scared me for a second lol! How much soy sauce have you put exactly?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Hi Kany, I put in about a tablespoon of soy sauce. You can always
add more after it’s on your plate.


----------

